# Patins en caoutchouc pour PowerBook ?



## benjaminbis (6 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai récupéré un PowerBook 12" 867Mhz mais il n'a plus de patins en caoutchouc (y en a t'il au moins à l'origine ?) ce qui fait qu'il à une facheuse tendance à vouloir se faire la male de mon bureau 
Bref, où puis-je en trouver ?


----------



## jugnin (8 Décembre 2005)

Je sais pas s'il s'agit de la même chose que sur les iBook, mais moi j'en avais perdu deux fut un temps. J'étais allé voir un apple store, où on m'avait indiqué que ça se vendait pas au détail, que j'avais cas en bricoler. Une réponse qui m'avais pour le moins laissé pantois. Fort heureusement je les avais retrouvées peu après (pour la petite histoire, en passant l'aspirateur chez mes parents).
Mais une autre s'est barrée depuis peu, enfin un réparateur m'a rendu mon ordi avec une patte en moins, du coup il a aujourd'hui une patte en liège - La top classe.

Tout ça pour en venir au fait : je suis certain d'en avoir lu quelque part, sans doute ici, qu'on pouvait en trouver (pour la modique somme de...1¤ !). Maintenant reste à trouver où.

Heu je t'aide pas beaucoup là si ?


----------



## vincmyl (8 Décembre 2005)

Chez Apple?


----------



## benjaminbis (8 Décembre 2005)

Après quelques plus amples recherches, j'ai fini par tomber sur des "PowerBook G4 Rubber feet" sur eBay.
Effectivement chez Apple il semblerait qu'on puisse s'en procurer pour la modique somme de 35¤ (FDP inclus, USA seulement of course lol)
Je vais tenter ma chance avec ces Rubber feet... Au pire c'est 7¤ de perdus 



			
				jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Heu je t'aide pas beaucoup là si



Sisi  J'aurais pas cherché plus loin si on m'avait dis : "Désolé mon gars mais c'est impossible à trouver"


----------



## benjaminbis (16 Décembre 2005)

1er compte rendu de mon expérience :

6,64¤ les 5 patins, livrés en une semaine depuis Seattle.

Pour l'instant je n'ai pas encore essayé de les fixer puisque j'attends ma batterie origine Apple pour voir si les patins correspondent. A priori, en diamètre ça va, mais je crois que 4mm c'est un peu épais... bref, couteau suisse et super glue risquent fort d'être de la partie 

"A bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures"


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

Les petits patins transparents que l'on colle dans les placards pour que les portes ne claquent pas... vous y avez pensé ? Certes, sur les pwb les patins sont petits mais un bon cuter devrait pouvoir faire l'affaire !!!


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

... et puis coller des patins plus gros, c'est pas si mal... ça surélève le pwb et il chauffe moins !!!


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

... et puis coller des patins plus gros, c'est pas si mal... ça surélève le pwb et il chauffe moins !!!


----------



## benjaminbis (4 Janvier 2006)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Les petits patins transparents que l'on colle dans les placards pour que les portes ne claquent pas... vous y avez pensé ? Certes, sur les pwb les patins sont petits mais un bon cuter devrait pouvoir faire l'affaire !!!



La faute à IKEA, il n'y avait que 2 patins transparents de rechange fourni avec une commode récemment achetée... De toutes façons je les avais déjà utilisés sur un autre meuble 

Bref, j'ai fini par m'occuper de ces fameux patins achetés au States.
C'est tip top, je les ai recoupés, en les tenants dans une pince d'électricien et avec un couteau suisse (avec la grande lame plus précisément  ) et la hauteur est identique avec le patin de ma batterie *Apple* neuve.

Je recommande donc cette solution pour ceux qui en ont perdu !


----------



## cookie (5 Janvier 2006)

Si tu vas au sav de chez Ikéa, tu dis que le meuble que tu viens d'acheter n'était pas fournis avec les patins et ils t'en donnent de nouveaux (sans même demande ru ticket de caisse ).


----------



## TyMor (6 Janvier 2006)

Bon.. Eh bien je suis également victime de la chute précoce des patins mais sur un ibook 12.
En cherchant sur ebay, je n'ai trouvé que des références concernants les powerbook ou les ibook G3, mais rien pour les ibook G4, quelqu'un aurait-il une piste pour commander ce &/'"éç(é de patin ?


----------



## toys (7 Janvier 2006)

sa doit être un maladi assez commune j'ai le même cas sur me ibook G4 1,2


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Janvier 2006)

On trouve dans les bricos une gamme impressionnantes de petits patins du plus petit au plus grand en plastique,feutre,caoutchouc ... pour trois fois rien  ... cela vaut la peine d'y faire un tour

Autre conseil : COLLEZ préventivement les patins de vos pb et ib AVANT qu'ils ne se barrent!


----------



## vincmyl (7 Janvier 2006)

Chez moi pour le moment ca va et je suis meme étonné car avec tout ce que je lis


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Janvier 2006)

oupss ...


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Janvier 2006)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi pour le moment ca va et je suis meme étonné car avec tout ce que je lis


Ne te contente pas .... colle-les si tu ne le déplaces pas souvent ... bizzare non? .. et bien non car souvent les patins finissent pas "coller" à la table et le jour où on le soulève .. hop ils restent scotchés ....


----------



## TyMor (7 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> On trouve dans les bricos une gamme impressionnantes de petits patins du plus petit au plus grand en plastique,feutre,caoutchouc ... pour trois fois rien  ... cela vaut la peine d'y faire un tour
> 
> Autre conseil : COLLEZ préventivement les patins de vos pb et ib AVANT qu'ils ne se barrent!



Mais adieu l'harmonie d'origine 
Ce que je pense plutôt faire, acheter une batterie d'ibook naze à quelqu'un et prendre le patin sur cette dernière pour remplacer celui manquant.

Par contre un truc qui m'étonne, j'ai essayé d'enlever les autres patins pour voir et c'est vraiment super  bien accroché.
A se demander comment j'ai pu en perdre un..


----------



## toys (7 Janvier 2006)

moi j'aime bien mon i book bancalle


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime bien mon i book bancalle


Pas trop difficile de taper d'une main pendant que de l'autre tu soutiens l'book? ...  
Enlève un 2eme pied ... il ne sera plus bancal!  .... et tu le revends à  TyMor!!! :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Janvier 2006)

TyMor a dit:
			
		

> Mais adieu l'harmonie d'origine
> Ce que je pense plutôt faire, acheter une batterie d'ibook naze à quelqu'un et prendre le patin sur cette dernière pour remplacer celui manquant.
> 
> Par contre un truc qui m'étonne, j'ai essayé d'enlever les autres patins pour voir et c'est vraiment super  bien accroché.
> A se demander comment j'ai pu en perdre un..


Si tu les remplaces tous les 4 l'harmonie sera maintenue non? 
La batterie? ... c'est un peu cher pour un patin à 4 sous
Il se sera décroché par le phénomène de collage que j'ai déjà rencontré avec d'autres appareils

Moralité: inspectons nos patins régulièrement pour verifier préventivement leurs faiblesses


----------



## toys (8 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop difficile de taper d'une main pendant que de l'autre tu soutiens l'book? ...
> Enlève un 2eme pied ... il ne sera plus bancal! .... et tu le revends à TyMor!!! :love:


ha non il est tres bien bancal il marche pareil


----------



## Caddie Rider (8 Janvier 2006)

Moi un truc qui me tracasse c'est que mon PB est aussi bancale mais aucun patin ne manque a l'appelk... :S Celui de mon ex pareille.. Y'a un moyen pour le redresser ?


----------



## toys (8 Janvier 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Moi un truc qui me tracasse c'est que mon PB est aussi bancale mais aucun patin ne manque a l'appelk... :S Celui de mon ex pareille.. Y'a un moyen pour le redresser ?


vérifi les pied de ta table!


----------



## benjaminbis (8 Janvier 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Moi un truc qui me tracasse c'est que mon PB est aussi bancale mais aucun patin ne manque a l'appelk... :S Celui de mon ex pareille.. Y'a un moyen pour le redresser ?



Il semble que l'alu soit sujet à déformation sous l'effet de la chaleur, sur un 12" ça doit pas se sentir mais j'imagine que sur une machine plus grande genre 15 ou 17" ça doit être plus conséquent... En tout cas, si c'est ça, faudra t'y faire...


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Janvier 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Moi un truc qui me tracasse c'est que mon PB est aussi bancale mais aucun patin ne manque a l'appelk... :S Celui de mon ex pareille.. Y'a un moyen pour le redresser ?


La batterie est clipsée à fond?
Si oui reste plus qu'à trouver une solution 
Une idée? .. par exemple enlever le patin trop court et y glisser en dessous une petite épaisseur puis recoller le pied par dessus ... le look ne sera pas altéré


----------



## Caddie Rider (9 Janvier 2006)

MErci pour les solutions... c'est quand meme un peu bizarre ce truc... :mouais:


----------



## TyMor (10 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop difficile de taper d'une main pendant que de l'autre tu soutiens l'book? ...
> Enlève un 2eme pied ... il ne sera plus bancal!  .... et tu le revends à  TyMor!!! :love:



Ca me plait beaucoup comme solution! 
Plus sérieusement, depuis la perte du patin sous la batterie, je remarque que le ventilateur de mon ibook se déclenche beaucoup plus souvent qu'avant.
Auparavant, c'était seulement en cas de jeu vidéo, maintenant ça arrive même en utilisation bureautique.

Preuve que ces patins en plus d'être facilement perdus, sont utiles...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2006)

Ah les patins
Il y a plusieurs solutions ( du quasi gratuit au cher, voire très cher) et c'est une affaire de rapport affectif avec son portable

si on veut respecter la ligne Apple , y a pas de doute faut raquer et de facon totalement disproportionnée par rapport à la valeur réelle des patins
( mais c'est pareil pour tout petit accessoire pièce détachée d'origine, sur une voiture par exemple)

Dans les gratuits ou pas chers
les patins d'ameublement et autres accessoires vendus dans les magasins de bricolage
Et le choix de matières, tailles,  couleurs transparence etc est grand

une petite combine
qui aide  à surélever le portable et améliore l'aération ( et préserve les patins d'origine)
2 bouchons de vins  en liège coupés en longueur (soit 4 demi bouchons) face plate coté table sur lesquels on pose le portable. Pas la peine de coller
c'est surprenant de stabilité
On peut aussi ne mettre que 2 demi bouchons si on desire avoir le clavier incliné


----------



## banafouf (12 Janvier 2006)

hello

moi pour remplacer les patins d'origines sur mon powerbook 12' (inexistants, completement fondus) j'ai acheté ça chez leclerc 

Voir la pièce jointe 8435


2 euros les 12, ça colle super bien, c'est transparent, me reste a voir dans le temps si ça resiste a la chaleur du pwb !

et je confirme c'est super antidérapant !


----------



## banafouf (13 Janvier 2006)




----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2006)

Ahhh daisif

( ok je sors)


----------



## toys (13 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh daisif
> 
> ( ok je sors)


je crois que c'était leur bute avec un nom comme ça!


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Janvier 2006)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh daisif
> 
> ( ok je sors)



J'adhère totallement à cette solution    

 


.


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

il décolle pas se tradada.


----------



## TheraBylerm (14 Janvier 2006)

Il me semble avoir vu des patins ici : https://www.powerbookmedic.com/...

J'ai déjà commandé quelques trucs chez eux, ils sont très fiables...


----------



## TyMor (1 Mars 2006)

Du nouveau ! 
J'ai été chez AGL services au 43 rue Claude Bernard dans le 5° et j'ai trouvé des patins d'origine pour ibook G4 12" au prix de 1 l'unité. 

Ca fait du bien d'avoir de nouveau un ibook plus bancal


----------

